# proteus window templates



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

hey guys, I just wanted to drop in to say that I've just released a new set of painting masks for the upcoming Proteus kit

with it, you can replicate the "gasket" look around the main windows, replace the "non-skid" mats (in the kit they are decals) and protect those precious windows and bubble from paint overspray.

You can expect to find them at the usual places. Cult has already made his first order.

happy modeling and let's get small


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

They look good, Lou. Saw them in your YouTube video.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Those gaskets look great! I think it'll really enhance the look of the finished model in a surprisingly subtle way. Well done!

I'm constantly impressed by the skill and ingenuity of people here on the board.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, the window "weather stripping" is a must. Question for Lou: Are the gaskets applied after the clear styrene window section is attached to the frame or before?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Rob, 
they are attached before - while the clear piece is easiest to handle. then you glue the inner frame to it, then both pieces glue into the upper hull


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Rob,
> they are attached before - while the clear piece is easiest to handle. then you glue the inner frame to it, then both pieces glue into the upper hull


Gotcha. Since I'm custom trimming individual panes from clear styrene I may have to modify my approach... but I'll figure something out. Obviously the weather stripping is very thin... is this a case of affixing a mask to the entire window section and then peeling away the unused interior to leave only the surrounding gasket? It's hard to imagine how else you'd get the gaskets perfectly aligned and wrinkle-free.

SO happy you're offering these, Lou. I think they make a big difference visually, and it's the sort of thing that's very difficult to custom replicate. I used pin striping tape on my Lunar Models build-up, and I was never completely happy with the results. I'm also not thrilled with the way black paint looks when applied to the surrounding frame -- very hard to get it the faux stripping perfectly even, and even if you do it still looks like black paint (at least to me it does).

CulTVman doesn't show the masks as being in stock yet, but I'll keep checking.

EDIT:

Please disregard my questions re: the way the masks are applied. Just saw your YouTube video (which is full of useful info). The model looks great! Can't wait to get my hands on those masks. I also bought one of Randy's light kits, and will be lighting my next Proteus. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I just sent out orders to both Cult and Starship modeler.
they should show up in their stores this week. Just in time for the kit

if anybody knows of a store that I should contact, just let me know


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Where's this youtube video? Never mind, I found it--looks like I have hours of viewing ahead!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I just got my set from Cult. Very nice, as usual.


----------

